# brancher un APPLE Cinema Display sur macbook pro thunderbolt



## Val Oche (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un écran dysplay 30 pouces de ce type http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-APPCINEHD30-APPLE-Cinema-Display.htm
Et j'aimerai le brancher sur un Macbook pro muni de la prise Thunderbolt. Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible? Je ne trouve rien sur le Store qui ressemble à un cable thunderbolt/dvi? 
J'ai trouvé ceci
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB570Z/A/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-dvi?fnode=51

Mais je ne suis pas assez compétent pour être sûr que les deux soient completement compatibles.
Quelqu'un a un avis?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2012)

Val Oche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un écran dysplay 30 pouces de ce type http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-APPCINEHD30-APPLE-Cinema-Display.htm
> Et j'aimerai le brancher sur un Macbook pro muni de la prise Thunderbolt. Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible? Je ne trouve rien sur le Store qui ressemble à un cable thunderbolt/dvi?
> J'ai trouvé ceci
> ...



Non, ça, ça n'ira pas, ou plutôt, ça ne suffira pas, c'est un adaptateur pour les Mac munis d'un mini-display port, pas pour le thunderbolt. 

En fait, après recherche, il semble qu'il te faudra compléter cet adaptateur par un autre thunderbolt vers MDP, ça n'est pas clair, car sur internet, il semble y avoir pas mal de confusion entre thunderbolt et MDP (Mini Display Port), et il ne semble pas y avoir d'adaptateur direct thunderbolt vers DVI.


----------



## Val Oche (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
je viens d'appeler l'Applestore directement (j'aimerais bien réglé cette foutue histoire d'écran de MacPro...)
Pour eux, le thunderbold est appelé Adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça ne s'appelle pas Thunderbolt, mais c'est comme ça. J'ai compté le nombre de broches sur leur modèle d'adaptateur et la prise de mon moniteur, ça colle. Je tente le coup.

Et maintenant retour aux bureaux...

Merci


Ouuups! Ah, non, je ne tente pas le coup. Pour un dysplay 30 pouces, il en faut un spécifique, je pense http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB571Z/A/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-dvi-double-liaison

100&#8364;... C'est abusé!


----------

